
RFC for 7xx HTTP status - brunoluiz
https://github.com/joho/7XX-rfc
======
some_account
I think it should be reserved for ad blocker detected, together with a browser
setting that pops up a message that the server is not allowing people with ad
blockers.

Then we could just easily ignore those sites who serve ads as a requirement,
and they could go die in a fire.

------
na85
I mean I get it, but I also don't get it.

~~~
frabert
I fail to see the humour in this, how are those HTTP responses? When would a
server respond to a request with "Haskell"? Makes no sense to me, while " I'm
a teapot" made perfect sense

------
andrewmackrodt
733 (D)ucking Deadlocks - I support 1000%

------
hyperman1
Look at 759 ! That's actually a real error message.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scope_resolution_operator#PHP](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scope_resolution_operator#PHP)

What were the PHP guys smoking to consider this a usable error message?

~~~
dozzie
I know you'd happily bash PHP author for such an incomprehensible error
message, but it's not his own message, but something that comes from
Yacc/Bison, when the next parsed token is not what can legally follow whatever
the parser read up until now. It's just the tokens (or maybe just this one; I
haven't read the grammar) were not named in currently canonical English.

~~~
seandougall
It is, notably, just that one. If everything were in Hebrew, I would
personally be perfectly happy to adjust. But being the only non-English token
makes it a completely unnecessary source of cognitive load in a language that
is already criticized for its standard library’s frequently inconsistent use
of grammar.

------
arnarbi
To be honest, I have many places that should return 724.

------
ricanontherun
Dammit I thought this was serious.

------
gdamjan1
not worth the bits it's on

